# Garden Status 2011



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Anyone else doing a garden this year? I got mine started last month. Needs a good weeding, and this year it is bigger.

Three rows of corn
two rows of various Tomattoes
Two rows of potatoes
two rows of asperagas
one row of various peppers
half row of snap peas
half row of okra
also have some:
onions
garlic
watermellon
cantelop
cucumber
zucchini


I planted the blueberry bushes, raspberry, and blackberry bushes along the fence outside of the garden area. 

I forgot carrots though.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have itsy bitsy 'maters and a few good sized Jalapenos so far. Green beans are setting on . . The Cilantro and other herbs are doing great . . used a few in a pot of beans yesterday. I'll be planing the okra next week.

I wish I had more room, but it's a pretty small garden. The herbs are in pots.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I haven't gotten around to the herbs yet. Still got three jars of kitchen herbs about half filled. Hopefully I can get the herbs started this week. 

Also got the worm composter started. Built it a bit too large I think. Got to figure out how to fill it. Going to try getting some waste foods from some local stores.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Um, er, we got snow today. Planting season is still a bit in the future. ;-)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Daifne said:


> Um, er, we got snow today. Planting season is still a bit in the future. ;-)


I was watching the radar at 2:30AM......yep, you got snow!! Darned tornado sirens woke me up.......*after* the storm was past us.....:4-dontkno. 

I might double my crop this year and put out 4 'mater plants....:grin:. 

I'm thinking '78 on this one.....my 28 lb watermellon!! Got the biggest shock of my life when I cut it......was yellow inside!! Thought I picked it too early but it was one of the best melons I ever tasted. First time I ever saw one and it must have gotten mixed with my "Tom Watson's" variety.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

It was really messy here all day yesterday. Rain, sleet, hail, snow... Chill to the bone weather.

That pic looks like the 70's... Should I say something about flashing your melon(s) ;-)


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

'78 wow, I was born that year. I bet I could learn from you.

I'm not real sure how well the garden will do this year. The 'dirt' down here is horrible. I had put 2 inches of top soil down, along with as much fertalizer as I could get. I wanted to get a truck or two full of horse manure, and another of chicken, along with seeing if I can get as much seaweed as I could from the beaches here. But I ran out of time.

The corn and cantelope are doing good, along with the potatoes. onions and garlic are not too bad. The rest is just eh so far. Really need to do a good weed job in there though.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

> I wanted to get a truck or two full of horse manure, and another of chicken


Oh, your neighbors (and flies) would love you!

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although I've only got a small 1st-floor balcony so no room for much, the strawberries I planted last year look promising....




















Oh yes, that is a garden-gnome there, a 'Wedding-Pressie' from a 'so-called chum', 28 years ago - his name is 'Aelwyn' :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Jason said:


> '78 wow, I was born that year. I bet I could learn from you.


Jeez . . I have ties older than you!!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Jeez . . I have ties older than you!!


And I have a pair of clogs older. Still wear them. They've always been my favorites. Wooden soles and all. ;-)

And then there's my old Hippie jeans that I refuse to toss but will never fit into again... Great patches on them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I may have other articles of clothing older than that......:laugh: I know I have bandanas that go back to the early 70's........

Got my garden planted......all nine Black Brandywine tomato seeds have been planted. Three places with three seeds each.....planted directly outdoors. Way early and I will have to protect anything that sprouts. Seeds were saved from last year's unblemished fruits....which were rare. I think the plants I bought came from whatever seed was produced and had bad shoulders on almost all the 'maters. Gonna try to get this variety to set good fruit by selective propagation......may plant more seeds later.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I ate my first pepper last nite . . A Cayunne . . not hot at all . . must be too early for that


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sometimes they are hotter the next day.............maybe you should have eaten two??

I remember way back and the time my FiL boasted how he liked hot peppers and spicy food. I gave him a fresh small green round pepper from my garden......very innocent looking little critter. Thought I killed him by the way he reacted......coughed so hard he couldn't catch his breath.... Never did that again.........


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Habanero?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

a little bigger than a golf ball......green, smooth, and round.....got mixed in at the nursery....:4-dontkno. They were very hot!! Would love to have some to put in my chili......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does not sound like a Habaneo . . they are pretty irregular in shape . . must be something else! SAve the seeds!!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Basementgeek said:


> Oh, your neighbors (and flies) would love you!
> 
> BG


Composted manure will not smell that bad actually. It is a nice earthy smell. The fresh seaweed would smell worse. But I may have a solution for that.

Besides, I need to fill up this boy.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. .. nice compost bin . . I am jealous . . mine is a 40 gal plastic drum


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You did not say any thing about being composted

BG


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Old Rich said:


> . .. nice compost bin . . I am jealous . . mine is a 40 gal plastic drum


I would not be. I have barely gotten the thing a quarter full on the first section, and most of that has been a few years worth of bills shredded up. Trying to see if I can get some waste from some small resturants around here. I get a few dozen egg shells from the Lodge once a month though.



Basementgeek said:


> You did not say any thing about being composted
> 
> BG


Sorry. Fresh manure will burn the plants though.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Corn is getting attacked pretty bad. 

Cantaloupe is doing great. A few watermellons shot "up". 

Tomatoes is hit and miss. About half came up, and about half of that is growing. Got two really good bushes.

I haven't been able to get in and weed in over a week. Going to take a few hours to catch up I think. 

Garlic and onions are doing good too. Getting some good potato leaves. First time ever growing them, so it is interesting.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We ate the first mess of green beans last nite . . should have enogh for another meal tomorrow! A few red tomatoes and ripe peppers.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

Like most of you, I do a garden each year. This year, I am a little late because of the weather. I always pick up the leaves in my 2 acre yard and put them into a compost pile and spread a thick layer onto the garden. That gets tilled in each spring and seems to pay off. I have moved from a garden of lots of vegtables to only those selected few that I like, plus mamoth sunflowers and bush moon flowers. Last year the sunflowers were about 9 foot tall with flower heads about 12 inches across. (the difference between giant and mamouth are considerable) I planted a whole row this year with canalopes, watermelons, and one cucumber plant interleaved. Two double rows of purple hulled peas, 6 bounches of onions (red and white), 8 tomato plants and one banana pepper were also planted. There's just something about growing plants that make the world seem right.

Regards,
Mack1


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Got a few peppers, cucumbers and tomatoes so far. The corn I think is beyond repair. Several stalks have fallen over and disapeared. I did not get to treat it for bugs in time, and have been busy with other stuff to really work it. Pretty much goes for most of the garden. I got a few hours of weeding to do. I may try steralizing it over the summer and working on it agian in the fall. Keep what is growing until then.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Worm composter is doing great. I've got the first section as full as I would like it. I am thinking about getting more worms though.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

The garden is still doing somewhat well. In the process of going over to next-door-Bob's, about 3 weeks ago, I broke the top wire of the barbed wire fence while doing a go-over the fence hop. The result was an injured left ankle which has slowed me down for a while. Needless to say, the garden has suffered from lack of attention. Also, the anual flower beds have not been set out. I have managed to get the grass cleaned out and some middle tilling done. All is doing well, but needs some attention. I'll try to include some pictures when it is time. Now is not the time.

Hope all you gardeners are having great luck,
Very best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Peppers are ripeing here . . so far we have had three servings of the green beans and are now using the 'maters in salads.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nothing around here, way to wet to even really to plant anything much.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm having to water every morning . . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Starting over with 2 'mater plants......:sigh:. Cat used one spot where I had planted seeds over a month ago.....wabbit got my best plant and keeps coming back for a nibble. Ate the "true" leaves then came back and got the primaries.....now it is eating the stem. I keep seeing less and less every day (replanted as soon as the the leaves started disappearing). Going to a garden center today to get another rosemary bush......didn't survive the winter even though I took it indoors. I'll check out the plant protecters while I am there but they better be pretty cheap....got some diamond lath in the garage and may make my own. K-mesh (key lath = chicken wire) is easier to work but I am not going to buy a whole roll for three plants (I increased my garden by 50% this year.....:grin.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sabl:

You could get a hair cut and spread your hair around the matter plants, that is supposed to keep them way.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got one about 2 months ago.......still waiting for the hair to grow enough so I can part it...... I'll give him another chance. Must be this area, have had the worst haircuts since being here. All I want is a simple taper with just enough to lay over..........

Didn't know about scattering hair around the plants. Had the giant schnauzer shaved 2 weeks ago.....that would have covered most of the yard!! 

Didn't get to the garden center.....maybe today....:4-dontkno


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

This is first time in many many years we have had space for a garden. We have a double lot's worth of overgrown back yard to work with so even though hubby was holding out for a tiller I was determined not to let that stand in my way and got out there with the weed eater and rake and am still working on the clearing. 

However so as not to miss the planting season I have been planting as I make space.

So far I have managed to plant 2 hills of pickling cucumbers, lots of bush style green beans, 6 tomato plants, 6 jalapeno's, radishes, carrots, and a big long line of sunflowers out front along a wooden fence. As of yesterday all the seeds have either started to sprout *the green beans were the last to break dirt* and in the case of the tomato and jalapenos and asst. flowers, they were purchased in already growing. Also have planted marigolds, phlox, alyssium, petunias and a whole host of geraniums that are in pots I brought from the apartments. 

Next will be sweet peas and may take one more look through the seed display at good old k-mart. I just hope we don't heat up real fast here in Sacramento. Spring has been rather drizzly and it won't surprise me if we jump straight into 80 to 90 degree weather once it passes. 

Best of luck to all you other gardeners!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Peas may be a little late but there are varieties for hot weather. If you want to make your own pickles two hills may be a little lite.....I used to preserve "bread and butter" and dills. Surplus green beans can be given to neighbors or blanched and frozen for later use....same for peas and other non-acid veggies. I still have the 26 cu ft freezer that was filled every harvest season.......corn, green beans, broccoli, brussel sprouts....even my own processed pumpkin for bread or pies. Freezer still works (70's model) but has not been used for 10 yrs.......kid fired it up last year and it worked great!! Then he got his electric bill.............oops!! You don't run something that big unless you absolutely need it.

As for the tiller......go with a rear tine. Front tines are brutal to operate....trust me. Keep the rows at least 32" apart.....or take the outer tines off for weed control and aeration of the soil.


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you for the tip re: tiller (guess i should have mentioned that it wasn't just rake and weed eater I of course had to use the shovel to do the work a tiller would have) I already know I will be fighting the weeds because the yard is mostly foxtails by the millions and as they were knocked down they broke into millions of pieces and under it all the good old bermuda grass. I like bermuda for summer grass but it gets brown in winter and impossible to irradicate if you don't want it. But it is a good thing cause it gets me away from computer ............You mean there is a REAL world? lol









i'll plant a couple more hills of cukes ...we love the bread and butters too.

I didn't know if cukes are like zucchini ...where I would end up with millions.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Well I came home from this last trip with two pumpkins being split open. The okra is doing great. Tomatoes are splitting too, although we ended up picking a few green ones. The peppers are overrun by weeds.

I think I may just till everything in, including some composted manure, put some clear plastic over it and hopefully kill all the weeds in there. If I'm lucky I will get a chance for a fall garden.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We are getting to the time of the year here where the temps do not get into the 70's overnite . . 'maters will quit setting on . . I'll be pulling up the maters this weekend and planting the seeds for the fall garden, which is always much better here


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Lost a month's time due to plant loss from critters.....finally got blooms on one 'mater plant. Gonna be a late harvest....if there is one.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My neighbor has all ready picked a red one, he didn't share with me!

He started it early and then planted it.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Michigan Resident Faces 93 Days in Jail For Vegetable Garden*



> A Michigan resident is facing up to 93 days in jail for planting a vegetable garden in her front yard, MyFoxDetroit.com reports.
> 
> Julie Bass, of Oak Park, Michigan was first given a warning followed by a ticket and now she is being charged with a misdemeanor for her simple front-yard garden.
> 
> ...



Read more: Michigan Resident Faces 93 Days in Jail For Vegetable Garden - FoxNews.com


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Unbelievable......how petty!! We have some nice front yard gardens in this area. I would rather see that than grass/weeds that are 2' tall. From the looks of the house the neighborhood seems to be blue-collar.....I can see a complaint if the houses were in an "upper class" area and the owner planted 10,000 sq ft of corn....:laugh:. 

Wonder if they will get me for my three 'mater plants??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have a few "ornamental" pepper plants in the front flower bed ( it gets more sun than in the back) . . They look amazing like regular Jalapenos and Habaneros!!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I wish I could find the article, but there was talk on some sites about some food and saftey act that can make it possible for home gardens to become illegal. A little far fetched perhaps though. 

There is also someone in Clearwater who the city came down upon because she had used fake grass as her lawn. It was only something like 30x50 feet area, but they wanted her to pull it up and put down real grass. Even though she is a snow bird, and it will use up water, which we are supposed to be conserving here.

But those sort of things may go better in the political section.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Guys & Gals,

Not a good year for me. My last post was in June and we haven't had more than a half inch of rain since that post. Last week the small (normally large) sunflowers were up right and facing the house have since fell over and squrriels are eating the seed heads. Tomatoes have changed from few to none and the bananna peppers have quit producing. The cucumber plants died, as did the watermellon and canalope plants. The purple hull peas did well, as they come off early. As you have probably already calculated, I decided to quit using a water hose to raise a garden a few years ago. It never seemed to help that much anyway. It might be the chemicals they put in the water. I do have city water ever out here where I live. 

I am fortunate to live in the country and not bothered by city codes. The idea of banning gardens is toubling to me. I hope that never comes about. I can only hope that is a city problem and that I never get taken in by a city expansion. 

About fake yards, I saw a local one that would certainly cause alarm. It was a yard covered with concrete put on with a flat shovel and painted green. It really looked goofy and I was glad I didn't live next door. Painted green don't even measure up with fake grass. 

I don't think I will try a fall garden this year. Maybe we can all have a better season next year.

Very best regards,
Mack1


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Bad news about the garden. I can't recall having a year like that when I did a large garden at my father's place. He had installed 2 septic tanks and fed his sump pump discharge to them.....with anothe pipe leading to a small drainage culvert that prevented overflow. We could bucket the water or use a pump for large scale irrigation.....had some good gardens back then.

My crop is making a start.....got 1 tomato about 1" dia.....:laugh:. I didn't start the seed indoors and planted directly in the ground on Easter Day.....then lost the plants twice to wabbits. 

The concrete yard sounds like a bad idea and the neighbors may have a legit gripe if they don't like it. I don't think the local building codes would allow that around here. Not having a sufficient yard can lead to run-off issues and if this is causing undue flooding of abutting properties the owner can be forced to remove the hideaous looking "landscape".


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Started my early fall garden. Trying corn again, although everyone here says dont bother. Got some squash, cucumbers, zucchini, tomatoes, pumpkins, eggplant, peppers, beans, and I think that is it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I picked a 'mater last week......and am eyeballing the second one that is getting close.

Darn things are still splitting even though they are supposed to have "good shoulders". Got a theory that I'm working on......the plants with the splitting fruits are planted in a commercial garden soil that I replaced the typical clay soil in this area with. Just dug a big hole and dumped the bag of soil in.....the plants are pulling more moisture than the fruits can handle. I have a single plant in the clay soil and the fruits are fine so far....time will tell.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That makes sense . . I planted new ones last month, but the heat has been stiffling here . . they just sit and wilt . . I think I'll have to start over again once the temps drop


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Bah, something is attacting my corn already. Even tried putting marigolds, and cucumbers around them too. I spray them weekly. I may have to try getting some seaweed soon and putting that at the base to see if that helps. Not sure how they found them so fast.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What's eating your corn?? Many critters like new sprouts....I had wabbits eating my 'mater sprouts. They waited til the real leaves came on.....didn't bother with the primary leaves. That set me back about 3 weeks each time. 

Look for hoof prints......cows and goats like corn sprouts.....:lol:. 

Of course, most critters show up while you are sleeping.....this includes cutworms, leafcutter ants, slugs/snails, and wabbits. The wabbits can be taken care of with a fence made of "chicken wire"....or one of my dogs. I prefer the fence.....the dog method can get rather messy. For cutworms, I have heard that sprinkling corn meal around the plants will work.....they love the stuff but can't digest it......proves to be fatal to them. 

Well, my 'mater plants are doing OK.....don't believe the hype of garden/lawncare suppliers. I have planted 3 different areas.....two are in garden soil sold by a leading company. The other is in junk soil that has not been treated in any way, shape, or form. So far the winner is the untreated soil.....the plant is bigger...as well as the fruit. No real explanation for this but this is what I am seeing.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I've got my garden in the dog run the previous owners had, which is a chain link fence about 6 feet tall. Then there is my fence which is 6 feet tall around the backyard. 

I'll see if I can get a picture though. It is bugs of some sort as there are holes in the leaves. I will try the corn meal though, thank you. Corn I'm told is a PITA in our area. They grow a varity in the middle of the state, but nothing along the cost line. 

The tomatoes have died again. Even had a screen above them this time. Cucumbers, pumpkins and other vines are doing great though. Pepper plants are doing ok. 

I may wait until my fall garden to do tomatoes again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The fallgarden is usually better than the spring garden here . . I planted for the fall last week.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We only get one season for most crops.....peas are an exception. 

I've heard 'maters are also a PITA in Fla.....FiL was in the Deland area and wouldn't bother. Took back all the Ohio 'maters he could get when he visited. Said the ones down there were about as tasty as red cardboard....

Took care of 2 pests yesterday.....nice big caterpillar was half way through a 'mater......it will not become a moth....:grin:. The other was a big fat grasshopper......should have got his meal 'to go'......I spotted him and the damage to my 'mater leaves.....he's gone.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Food down here doesn't have much taste from the grocery store. Nothing like the fresh stuff we got in NY. I'm told someone created a hybrid tomato for florida that has some great taste. 

Here is a picture of the corn and the damage being done already.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How's the grasshopper population in your area?? Looks like you have more than one type of pest going after your corn.......smaller holes could be leaf miners (or kids with bb guns....). 

Emergence to 8-10 Leaves


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

SABL said:


> How's the grasshopper population in your area?? Looks like you have more than one type of pest going after your corn.......smaller holes could be leaf miners (or kids with bb guns....).
> 
> Emergence to 8-10 Leaves


I saw some grasshoppers when I first got the house. Black & Yellow ones. But after cleaning up the yeard, I haven't seen much of them. I did find ants crawling on the inside of the stalks the other day. Sprayed some soap and neem seed oil on them. Not sure how I feel about that after reading that the soap and neem seed oil will also kill any benificial bugs. 

I went to a master gardener program yesterday morning. It was more towards fall gardening, and pretty basic. But I asked about corn. And even they have problems. One did say he managed to get some by planting in January. A little odd I thought, but may give it a try.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I plant Beans and Peas in January here . . gives them a nice head start and some time to produce before the heat arrives.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

ENY-476/VH036: Insect Management in the Home Garden shows a wide variety of pests. We still have many of those same pests up here but our winters keep them in check.

Myself, I would not bother with corn unless I planted minimum of 300 lineal feet of rows. Only thing I mess around with is a few 'mater plants.....getting a whopping 20% harvest. 5 'maters with 4 tossed in the garbage due to splitting. The plant that is in clay soil is larger and the fruit is bigger.....no ripe ones yet. The two plants in commercial garden soil are smaller with smaller fruit.....go figure. 100% splittage so far on the fruit.....I think the commercial soil promotes mostly root growth....just a theory. I should be in Galena by next spring and will set out a larger quantity of plants after they have been started indoors. Gonna go for 2 dozen plants started with the same batch of seeds. Or, if I can get some unsplit fruit, plant 2 test plots from last year's seed and this year's seed. I will not save seed from split fruit....gonna try to get a good viable heritage strain (Black Brandywine).


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Well some corn has survived after all. Once the cucumbers started growing a bit more the bugs seem to have disapeared as much. Although a few cucumbers leaves have been eaten. I've got just about everything for the early fall garden in the ground and started the cooler crops with carrots, beets and radish to start. Going to try and plant some more this weekend.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How's everyones's fall garden going?? It's time to pull the plants up here....exception being brussel sprouts and similar cabbage family crops. 

No heroics on the 'maters this year and I will make no attempt to protect from frost. In fact, the batch of seeds that I used for this year's plants will be headed to the garbage can. After observing characteristics of the fruit I have decided not to perpetuate that line of genetics. 100% fruit splitting....coloration is off as well as texture. Flesh is somewhat dry while the seed mass is wet.....coloration is pale instead of the dark maroon flesh of last year's 'maters. 

I had another plant in close proximity to the Black Brandywine and cross pollination has occured. The Old Time Tasty, planted next to the BB, had pinkish flesh and wasn't actually that tasty IMO. It took a whole season to see the results that Mother Nature obviously does not approve of.....100% splits and poor quality flesh. 

Back to square #1........


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

The late spring garden I planted has gotten me a single bean pod so far. I have a few small hot peppers and some baby tomatoes. There is a ton of flowers on the cucumber, squash, and other vine plants but no produce yet. It looks great, everyone comments on how nice the garden is looking but nothing from that side is really producing yet.

The fall side has a few small things coming up. Nothing major yet. I really wish the cabbage will start up. I want to try making sauerkraut this year. I planted the seeds directly, and it has me wondering how well it will work. I'm used to pots where I can control the seedlings and then transplant them. I thought for sure the carrots would start showing by now.

I'm thinking of building a small box, 6 inches or so wide, 6 inches to 12 inches high around the inside of the chain link fence. This may stop the grass from growing through the fence from the yard into my garden. I may then plant some perminate things like asparagus. 

The other thing I'm thinking about is a small green house at one end. There was a lot of rotten trees on that end. The soil is a pita to work with. So I may save up to build a simple green house, about two rows wide. Then I can use that to grow peppers and tomatoes during the winter. Not sure how well it will work since it would be right up to the neighbors fence who has a lot of trees.

Oh, I also planted 2 dozen strawberry plants in one of the flower beds. Once I finish cleaning up another section of flower bed I may try and get another dozen or so strawberry plants for that section.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Anyone given thoughts to next years garden(s)?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

My cool weather crop is turning up. Took it long enough, but it is getting there. I guess these seeds just needed some extra time.

The warm weather crop I have left is doing ok. Growth has been slow. I think some of them are not liking the cold snap we have. The leaves are turning yellow. I got some tomatoes that need to turn colors, some mini jalapenos. and a few other little things. Nothing ready to eat yet, and I'm told it may get into the 40's or 50's at night this week. Not sure how they will take it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Got some radishes ready to be picked! I got some major weeding to do this weekend though. Took the tiller through yesterday to "weed" the paths and the empty areas. Also have to finish planting my winter crop. 

Tomatoes are doing ok. Not very big, but producing. My squash is hurting. I finally got some to produce but he vine is turning yellow and dying off.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have a few maters still putting on . . I was gone for three weeks and the garden went to hell. Gonna take some work!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Anyone still have a garden going? My cool/cold crop is doing great. Still have some tomatoes, peas and peppers going. Sunflowers have all by died along with warm crops.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Several pepper plants and two maters' still produceing . . but it's going slow! Pulled out most of the herbs and other stuff last weekend . .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine is just ludicrous! The week before Christmas, temps down to 6C daytime and 0C-2C at night and I've got more things growing now than during Summer!

Some garlic I planted approx 2 -3 weeks ago.....











Harebells....











1 of several primroses I salvaged from my Mum's garden, just after she'd been moved into her nursing-home....











It just ain't natural, stuff like this at Christmas.... :grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Garlic, hmmm... have not thought about that. Weather here is still warm, in the high 70's. 

Will have to get some pictures this weekened.

On a side note, how do you mark what you plant? I was writing on stakes in front of the rows, but the writing is washing off.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I spread some onin seeds last week and they are now peeking out of the ground . . My garden is so small that I don't have to mark . . grrrr . .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Being in a 1st-floor flat (apartment) with a balcony, my 'garden' consists entirely of tubs and plant-pots etc. I just filled the tub with garlic.... :grin:

When I 1st moved here in '81, I tried growing potatoes in 'grow-bags'. They tasted wonderful but I only got enough for 2 dinners :laugh:


----------

